# Banff to Vancouver in Gold Leaf class



## Steve4031 (Jan 2, 2004)

Monday, December 29

The itinerary provided by the Rocky Mountaineer company informed me that check in for the return trip was at the Banff station at 7:15 A.M. Boarding would be at 8:15 A.M. I apparently was the first person at the station. I was quickly checked in, and then told that the train would arrive "about 8:30". Not a good sign for a person like me who wants breakfast almost immediately after waking up. The agent was vague about breakfast opportunities at nearby restaurants. So out I went into the cold to walk two blocks to the first sign of activity, a lit up shell station. Ther person there informed me that there were a couple of resturants in the next half block. I found one in a hotel, and had a pleasant 45 minute meal in warmth.

As I walked back to the station, the sun was rising. The mountains formed shadows against a golden sky. I could see the snow on them. Since there was no wind, this was actually an enjoyable two block walk. I entered the station to find bedlam. It was jammed wall to wall with people. There was no place to sit, and barely anyplace to lean. The train was still expected at 8:30, and it was not about 8:10. A freight blasted through, driving the yuppies off of the platform. Since it was light out now, I went out to photograph the mountains with the tracks in the picture. As I entered back into the station, I overheard a man scolding the agent for having everyone at the station an hour before train time. I asked another agent if they had direct contact with the CP dispatcher, and she said no, but they did communicate with the conductor of the train by cell phone. In any event, as all railfans know, it is impossible to accurately predict the arrival time of a train.

It finally rolled in about 8:45, and we received the highball at 9:00. Gold leaf service is first class on the Rocy Mountaineer. Each car has dome seating for about 70 passengers on the top, and a dining area with seating for 36 passengers on the lower level. The kitchen is also situated on the lower level.

There is also a large open platform for viewing on each dome car. This platform is about the same size as one a private car. I was lucky in that my car was the last car of the train,. Thus I could go down and stand on the platform gettiing fresh air and looking back down the track. There are two attendants that work upstairs in the dome passing out refreshments and checking on passengers needs on almost continuous basis. On the lower level there are two or three waiters plus two cooks working in the kitchen. Each dome car has a similar set up, with the kitchens varying in size. The kitchen in my car apparently served as a prepartion kitchen, while each of the other cars had smaller kitchens which were used for the purpose of cooking and heating food. I assume the chefs just moved stuff from one car to the other as needed. Passage from car to car occurs on the lower level, unlike the super liners. Passengers are not allowed to pass through the kitchens, so to pass from car to car, I had to walk through the dome, descend stairs, crosss over to the next car, ascend stairs, and continue my progress to my destination. It is possible to see into the kitchens during ths process, but the up and down nature of passing through cars tends to discourage movement from one's own car.

Unbeknownst to me, the trip would include some firsts for me. One was two meals at one spot. The train progressed about 40 miles before coming to a stop. the passengers were treated to a view of the Canadain rockies set against a clear blue sky. The peaks seem to be standing at attention, guarding the tracks. Eventually, an anouncement was made explaining that a freight had broken a knuckle in the coupler. The delay would last about an hour. However, we sat about 4 hours without explanation. Then another anouncement was made explaining that the freight crew had been unable to fix the knuckle. Thus the front half of the freight was hauled down the mountain twelve miles through two spiral tunnels to field. Then the engines returned to set out the offending car, and then hall the rest of the freight back down to Field. Oh crap!!!! was about all I could say at this point. I knew that there would be no day light scenery on this trip. The train moved ahad about 1 mile at some point during all of this, but all in al we lost 6 hours in this. When we began to move, another announcement explained that we would spend about 30 t0 45 minutes watering the train in fiels. Oh well, another hour. What the hell I thought.   Oh yeah, I enjoyed breakfast and lunch during this experience. Sat at the same table, looked at the same tree. The food was excellent, and the serive was attentive. The crew later informed the passengers that this trip was the first time that dinner had ever been served abouar the rocky mountainner. Usually dinner is not served because of the early afternoon arrival into Kamloops.

Then someone decided to start a pool to see what time the train would arrive in Kamloops. Since it was now about 4 or 5 p.m. , I knew that it would probably be after midnight. Some quick math plus a dose of rail fan experience produced in my mind an estimated of about 1:30 A.M. I waited for all others to make there bet, and then I went forward and made my bet. !:30, 1:35, and 1:40 were taken. I took 1:45 a.m. The lady looked at me like I was a mental patient running around with a knife from the kitchent. Lady, you just don't know me, I thought as I walked back down the ailes. I knew I had nailed this sucker and was already spending the money. 1:45 was the last time on the list, and I was sure that the CP dispatcher would stick us with more meets. 

So once again, a night time crossing of Kicking Horse Pass. This time I stood on the platform on the last car. I enjoyed this even though I was freezing.

At field, we sat for an hour. The passengers were served large choclate chip cookies that were delicious. I enjoyed mine on the platform as I watched the crew water our car. The crew was working hard to mitigate the aggravation of this delay, and overall, the passengers were taking this in stride with a sense of humor.

One real weak point of gold leaf, is that the lights remain on in the dome car. There are no lights along the floor, so these flourescent style lights stay on no matter what. At my request, the train manager did dim them somewhat, but really, it was hard to view and enjoy the night time ride through the mountains. Alll of you who have had night time rides in domes know what I was missing.

During the day, I befriend an older lady from Alabama. We enjoyed the trip, and our conversations helped significantly to pass the time that we waited for the freight to be moved. She was smarter then the others, she believed that I would win the pool. About 2 a.m., I woke up to see the lights of Kamloops as the train made its approach. The lady asked me, what time is it? I said, "Let me put it this way, .. . I won going away!!" Then we laughed.

A strength of Gold Leaf and the Rocky mountaineer company is how they handled this situation. On any trip in gold leaf, passengers check there luggage in at the departure station, and then there luggage is trucked to the hotel in Kamloops, and placed in the room. Passengers receive there room keys before getting off of the train and boarding the motor coach. Believe me, at 3 in the morning, I did not want to stand in line checking in at a hotel. This aspect of the service made a big difference. The train manager then announced to us that the train's departure the next morning would be pushed back two hours to allow passengers to get some additional sleep. So rather than boarding busses at 6:15 A.M. we boarded them at 8:30 A.M. Those extra hours of sleep made big difference. That was a great call!! When I got ready to crawl into bed, I discovered a paperback book describing the building of the transcontinental railraod in Cananad, along with a well written apology letter. This book was priced at 36 canadain dollars in the souvenir pamphlet. I thought that this was a nice touch, seeing that the delay was not the fault of the Rocky mountaineer company.

The last day of the trip was basically trouble free. We departed on time from Kamloops, and enjoyed another beautiful ride down the Fraser river canyon. The return ride was all CN, so this trip was interesting in that we could view the canyon from a differnt side. We experience an additional 30 minute delay into Vancouver, but over all this was a smooth trip.

A few notes about the food servie. The tables on the lower level had table cloths, and the meals were served on chinal with silverware. The meals were elegant. For breakfast on both days, I had scrambled eggs with lox and caviar. For lunch and dinner and lunch, I had venision which tasted pretty good. There were other choices on the menue. Antyhing that is seledted will tast good. Complimentary wine was served with the meal. When I opted for a soda, that was included too, so no problem. After two days of this rich food, I was ready for some wings from the Vancouver version of Hooters.



Over all, this was an enjoyable trip. The delay was a major annoyance, but I felt that every effort was made to meet the needs of the passengers. The hotel experience in Kamloops is completely hassle free. The hotel that I stayed in was extreemely comfortable, I would have liked a couple more hours in that soft, warm bed. In Vancouver, my luggage was easily located, and I was on my way to my hotel.

The only problem with this trip is getting there. I was lucky to get frequent flyer miiles from my dad. But other wise you have to spend a fair chunk of change getting there. Also, flying into Calagary, and then out of Vanocouver is also expensive. However, I urge all rail fans to make this pilgrimage, and ride this train. Most times it will arrive on time, and pass throught awesome canadian scenery in daylight.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sounds like you had a great trip Steve, and won a little money in the process. Just out of curiosity, what type of engines do they use out there on Rock Mountain Railtours?


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 3, 2004)

In its on board literature, the Rocky Mountaineer provides the following information about the locomotives.

Model: GP40-2

Locomotive Type: (B-B) 0440 (note that smiley was not intended. it shoudl read B-B in parenthesis.)

Horespower 3000

Diesel Engine: model 645E38

Total desiel engine horsepower: EMD standard conditions 3195-3390 HP, two stroke cycle, 16 cylinder

Speeds Normal idle 318 rpm, full speed 904 rpm

Compression ration 14, 5:1

Weight 265,000 lbs.

Does that give you enough info,? I am not a expert on the mechanics of engines. These engine looked like a type of freight engine. When the engineer throttled up to climb grades, there was a large increase in noise, which I of course enjoyed. Anyway, hope I answered your question.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 3, 2004)

You answered my question and then some. :lol: Thanks Steve.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 3, 2004)

battalion51 said:


> You answered my question and then some. :lol: Thanks Steve.


No problem. Hope you get to ride behind those engines some day.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 3, 2004)

Behind would be nice. In 'em would be even better. :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Jan 3, 2004)

battalion51 said:


> Behind would be nice. In 'em would be even better. :lol:


Yeah but the views are better in the dome car, than in the engine. 

Not to mention that the food is a heck of lot better in the dome. 

Ride the engine when there is no dome.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 4, 2004)

Apparently you haven't had Manifold Spaghetti Alan. :lol:


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 31, 2004)

About a week ago, I received a letter from the Rocy Mountaineer once again apologizing for the delay. The letter also gave me a confirmation number to receive a U.S. $200 credit towards a future trip on the Rocky Mountaineer.

I thought this was real nice seeing that I never expressed any displeasure over the delay.

I will have enough frequent flier miles to fly into Calgary and out of Vancouver fairly soon, so I will be able to do a one way ride of this route pretty easily.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 31, 2004)

Steve4031 said:


> About a week ago, I received a letter from the Rocy Mountaineer once again apologizing for the delay. The letter also gave me a confirmation number to receive a U.S. $200 credit towards a future trip on the Rocky Mountaineer.
> I thought this was real nice seeing that I never expressed any displeasure over the delay.


Very cool. B)

That's awfully nice of them, considering that it wasn't even their fault that your train was delayed.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 31, 2004)

It's moves like those that keep customers happy, and coming back.


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 1, 2004)

Exactly, that is why I'm going back.


----------

